# Pregnant?help!



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

She is heavy, fat, no nipples, sort of building nest and rapid breathing!
Bad photos but in the second one you can only just she her bulge. If any other photos are needed then please ask. The old owner put her with a female. They fought apparently maybe they were doing some mating behaviour.

Have had 2 litters I know what to do her cage is all set up


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

What help are you wanting?

She looks pregnant. If she's been moved & is doing everything you said, i'd place her somewhere quiet or even drape a dishtowel/something similar over part of her cage to give her a safe place to rest.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks. Just wondering if you thought she was pregnant. She is all set up with bedding and all her needs


----------

